# Where to buy the "Black Plastic Tabs"?



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

these?

95216004 SPLASH SHIELD RETAINER for 2014 Chevrolet Cruze

my local auto parts store has a spinner rack with blister packs of these for various vehicles....you can go look at yours....will be cheaper than dealer....will it fit???


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Amazon and Ebay sell in bulk for cheap.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Vetterin said:


> Amazon and Ebay sell in bulk for cheap.


ad says it fits the cruze... ymmv

10pcs Splash Shield Clip Fascia Retainer Bumper Clip FOR Ford 802781 S GM 140930 | eBay


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

boraz said:


> ad says it fits the cruze... ymmv
> 
> 10pcs Splash Shield Clip Fascia Retainer Bumper Clip FOR Ford 802781 S GM 140930 | eBay


You sir deserve a pat on the back, thank you  Couldn't figure out the name for them so I guess that's why I couldn't find'em


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

larlar75 said:


> You sir deserve a pat on the back, thank you  Couldn't figure out the name for them so I guess that's why I couldn't find'em


im in the market for some, broke some taking splash shield off...vetterin reminded me of ebay 

they look different than factory, but the widest part looks aboot right....

widest part is 3/4" the shaft is 5/16"....or 19mm x 8mm

GM Ford Splash Shield Fascia Retainer Clips GM 14093088 Ford N802781 S | eBay

^ this ad has the same part number....and says they are 1" x 1/4"....s/b close enough

for $2 its worth the gamble right?

other ads have measurements

30X Durable Retainer Clips Fasteners Bumper Fender Hood Splash Shield FOR Acura | eBay

^ thatll fit tighter


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

boraz said:


> im in the market for some, broke some taking splash shield off...vetterin reminded me of ebay
> 
> they look different than factory, but the widest part looks aboot right....
> 
> ...



Someone said on here that it's 14mmx26mm I have a 2012 LS, guess I'll go to o'rileys and bring one in.


----------

